# Pugs and planes?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I am highly considering moving to Victoria Island, British Columbia. Nice apartments rent for a lot cheaper over there, and Im ready for a change of scenery - Im sick of Ontario lol. Iv been googling pugs and planes and there are mixed feelings of whether or not it is safe or not. It's about a 5.5 hour flight to get to Victoria Island. I know a flat faced breed is riskier on planes than a "normal" dog, but it seems like people still bring them on planes with no problem. I would of course have her sit with me, not put her with luggage. 

Any advice? Is it safe enough to do so?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You mean Vancouver Island B.C?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

From what I understand its the sometimes extreme temperatures that cause the brachycephalic dogs to not do well in flight- I'm sure with you would be just fine!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. then so this is great news if you move to Victoria on Vancouver Island, Grimm my last foster was just adopted out to a lovely couple in Victoria..And then we might finally be able to meet although it is a ferry ride, but still pretty close to Bellingham, how do I know just ask all the lovely Canadians that come down to shop....Then, we can sneak you some of those fantastic meats that come through our co-op............Yay, move to V.I..........


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oops, I dont know why I said Victoria (maybe because of Victoria airport lol), yes Vancouver Island lol. I was typing in a rush this morning I guess. More specifically, Nanaimo. 

A meat co-op would be awesome! 

And about the plane, yeah it was the temperature that worries me. I always remembered planes as being really cold, but when I went to Poland two years ago the plane was so hot and uncomfortable. I dont know if maybe it depends on their airline when it comes to the aircrafts temperature or something. When the time comes to start making arrangements I will be asking the airline tons of questions thats for sure lol. 
One thing I love about BC too is their weather stays pretty average, so Ruby wont have to be locked away in an airconditioned house all summer, she can actually enjoy the outdoors without me worrying about her overheating


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

aren't there airlines that allow you to take small dogs on board?

if not, companionairlines.com maybe?

i would not let a pug go baggage.......


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, I would pay for Ruby to sit with me, I would never trust her in baggage. Iv heard so many sad/horror stories of dogs and cats dying, getting lost, getting hurt from being put with the luggage.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think it depends on the airline then. but that's what i would do.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am not sure what the rules are in Canada, but when I flew my DDB pup back to NY the airline allowed dogs under 20 pounds (and could fit under the seat in a carrier) to fly on-board.

How much does Ruby weigh?

And, yeah--- I wouldn't place her in cargo. At all.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby weighs 16 pounds.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kat said:


> Oops, I dont know why I said Victoria (maybe because of Victoria airport lol), yes Vancouver Island lol. I was typing in a rush this morning I guess. More specifically, Nanaimo.
> 
> A meat co-op would be awesome!
> 
> ...


Well, Nanaimo is pretty much at the other end of V.I so then it's not really that close to me...Boo


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol whiteleo, we could meet in Victoria though, its only 2 hours away from Nanaimo


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

The dog has to be able to stand up and turn around in the carrier.... My sister's 12lb Westie didn't pass and had to go baggage, so I highly doubt your 16lb pug will fit. Pugs have longer legs than Westies do.

I have family in Victoria and Comox-Courtney. Beautiful place, but no jobs (a friend of mine who is a geologist moved to Victoria from Calgary, but didn't make it a year before coming back... there really is no work there), and too many tourists. I could never live with tourists around all the time. Small town Alberta and Saskatchewan are more my speed


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

The carrier I have for Ruby is fine I think, she can stand up and turn around in it. But, when she does stand she keeps her head down, so Ill have to look into that. I would never consider putting her with the luggage, so I would have to figure something else out, I hope everything will work out. I have to look up the requirements for WestJet


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

They want the carrier to fit under the seat. One of the puppies from Pipers little at 9 weeks just barely got through - its a pretty small space. If you are moving though, i assume some stuff will have to be driven down - so why not drive down with her?


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Like I said, my sister's 12lb Westie couldn't fly with Air Canada under the seat. But I dunno about West Jet. They might be a bit better  Their seats are certainly more comfortable


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

If travelling Westjet here are the requirements for in cabin flight.

~Max kennel size 16 in. L x 17.5 in. W x 8.5 in. H

~Max 22lbs

~Must be soft sided, no plastic kennels allowed.

~Dog must be able to stand and turn around

Pets


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

8.5 inches high? seriously? my Dachshunds barely fit that! (they're 7" at the shoulder)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I read somewhere they small dogs can travel in those spots next to where the fight attendents sit and they put extra luggage? But maybe I am remembering wrong.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats where they fly when checked as baggage. They are not placed in the belly of the plane.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Crap, Rubys crate is 14 inches high. I will definitley need to talk to the airline when I make the arrangements. I dont want to let her out of my sights. Another option I could have is taking a train... but that's a 3 day 14 hour journey to Vancouver, a 2 hour ferry ride to nanaimo. Last resort if the plane doesnt work out lol. 

And I dont have much stuff to move with... pretty much just my clothes, hair products, computer, and Rubys chest freezer. I still live with my mom right now, so I dont own too many things lol. And the chest freezer for example would be shipped to me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

can you drive?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont have a car, or a license  lol. Plane or train is my only option.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i know it's rough, but i would go by train, unless you're in a hurry


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Thats where they fly when checked as baggage. They are not placed in the belly of the plane.


That's baggage!! I thought they put them in the belly too. I don't understand why people are freaking out about shipping dogs as baggage all the time. I really thought they went to the cargo part. 

Anyway I know some airlines won't fly "snub nosed breeds" so I'd make sure they will fly pugs.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I would do the train if need be. But, weighing the options, either 5.5 hours on a plan, or 3+ days on a train with Ruby. How the heck would I feed her raw on the train for so many days? And, I would look into getting a private cabin, but those are still so small, 6 ft by 3 ft, I would feel like I was in a coffin. There are scheduled stops where I could stretch and take Ruby for walks. 

Its not that I would be in a hurry, I just want to take the option that is safer and better for Ruby. Yes, planes can be dangerous for flat faced breeds, but I dont know how she would do with the stress of being on a train for 3+ days.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Grr well then, train is out. Viarail website didn't make it clear with their info page, but when I searched more, turns out a pet has to stay in the baggage area no matter what. I just called to speak with a person at Viarail and asked if I paid extra if my dog could stay with me in the cabin and they said no matter what the dog has to stay in baggage.

So, back to the plane it is lol. So stressful


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> That's baggage!! I thought they put them in the belly too. I don't understand why people are freaking out about shipping dogs as baggage all the time. I really thought they went to the cargo part.
> 
> Anyway I know some airlines won't fly "snub nosed breeds" so I'd make sure they will fly pugs.


They go in the belly of the plane if you are shipping them as Cargo unattended. If you are taking them on a passenger flight they stay up top usually in the area of the flight attendants. and you are correct, most airlines do not allow Brachycephalic breeds. I believe to book on a passenger flight Westjet is your only option.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok so cargo is below, baggage on top. I don't think I'd ever ship, but good to know.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Get a license. Rent a small economical car. This will put you in control of everything on the trip from Ruby's comfort to food.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> Get a license. Rent a small economical car. This will put you in control of everything on the trip from Ruby's comfort to food.


I wish it were that easy. Driving would take atleast a week. I am really bad with directions, and I dont think I could stay in a car alone for 1 week, I would go crazy. Not to mention, I get car sick after about an hour :/


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

There's probably enough members on this forum along the route to set up a transport, like they do rescue dogs, to transport you and your dog across the country LOL!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Deaf Dogs said:


> There's probably enough members on this forum along the route to set up a transport, like they do rescue dogs, to transport you and your dog across the country LOL!


Lol! When the time comes to move Im sure Ill figure out the right now. Maybe I can bribe my sister into driving me there, let her bring one of her friends so shes not alone on the ride back lol


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Won't the train allow "service animals"? I'm pretty sure by law they have to. Get her a vest and ride the train................There is plenty of room on a train, more so than on a plane.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Won't the train allow "service animals"? I'm pretty sure by law they have to. Get her a vest and ride the train................There is plenty of room on a train, more so than on a plane.


Doesnt a service dog need paperwork too though? And, Ruby is well behaved, but I dont think she is well behaved enough to pass as a service dog lol. 

Iv been looking at both WestJet and Air Canada. Westjet crate height under a seat is 8.5 inches, while for Air Canada it is 10.5 inches. If I got the Sherpa air line authorized soft crate for Ruby, Air Canada would be more comfortable for her - she would be able to stand, but hunched over a bit, she would most likely just be laying down the whole time anyway. 

Im thinking it would be best to travel at night time, that way she is tired and the plane wont be all that busy. I will be asking about the cabin temperature too though, to make sure it's cool enough on the plane to begin with. 

Not to mention, a flight would be way cheaper and faster than the train would be... I still have a year to decide exactly how Im going to do it, but as you can tell Im an advanced planner LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Pretty much all the paperwork you need here is this...If you have some sort of emotional disorder, "which I certainly could talk my doc into signing paperwork for me", this is why you need to have a good relationship with a personal Dr. People routinely have their Drs. sign a form that they need their pet for emotional support and in turn that dog becomes a service dog.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Pretty much all the paperwork you need here is this...If you have some sort of emotional disorder, "which I certainly could talk my doc into signing paperwork for me", this is why you need to have a good relationship with a personal Dr. People routinely have their Drs. sign a form that they need their pet for emotional support and in turn that dog becomes a service dog.


No way, it can be that easy! Iv only been to my doctor a few times, and she never remembers me, but its worth a shot. Ill look into that too, thanks 
Would an anxiety disorder count?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

You have to be careful with that though. It's sorta wrong and sneaky and there's a difference with therapy dogs and service dogs. I believe anything emotional is a therapy dog and they won't always allow therapy dogs. Service dogs are if you have a physical or medical problem I believe. Those are almost always allowed. I think they actually have to be allowed wherever their owners are.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She could be right but we don't decipher a difference on our buses...I believe that a therapy dog if it is helping an owner with a condition is suppose to be allowed.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well a quick google tells us that a therapy dog is one that goes into nursing homes and such, this is not what I was referring to. Here is a link
Assistance _Dogs_ vs. _Therapy Dogs_ – What's The _Difference_?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry I mean assitance dg vs. service dog. But here's stuff on the emotional support dogs. It all seems to be pretty regulated. I know different airlines and companies are getting more strict on it because some try to get away with it with how you're suggesting kind of. I know most have to have gone through some kind of official training beifre they will let them on and some don't allow dogs in training either. 

Emotional Support Animals | Service Dog Central
Flying with an Emotional Support Animal | Service Dog Central


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, most likely Im going to be too lazy to go through all that stuff. First class on WestJet or Air Canada is my main option I think. 

Iv been googling more about planes and pugs, and it seems like a lot of pug owners still do it without any problems. Ruby is slim and healthy, so I cant see her having any difficulty as long as the cabin temp is ok. 

I take her on a 1 hour train to toronto once in a while and she is totally fine with the train, so I think she should be fine with a plane. She doesnt get herself all worked up or anything, she's pretty mellow when travelling.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish I had the time, I'd come drive you back....Me loves a road trip....Oh and I could bring Re too what a blast that would be..LOL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I wish I had the time, I'd come drive you back....Me loves a road trip....Oh and I could bring Re too what a blast that would be..LOL


Lol that would be a pretty crazy road trip  When I move out there though, we all definitley have to meet! It'll be nice for Ruby to have good doggy friends lol


----------

